# رابط محاضرات اساتذة الجامعة التكنلوجية العراقية قسم / الهندسة النفط



## خلوف العراقي (19 أغسطس 2010)

*المرحله الاولى *
*http://www.uotiq.org/pertol_tech/index.htm*
*المرحله الثانية *
*http://www.uotiq.org/pertol_tech/index.htm*
* المرحله الثالثه فرع المكامن النفطية *
*http://www.uotiq.org/pertol_tech/index.htm*
*المرحله الثالثه فرع تكنلوجيا انتاج النفط *
*http://www.uotiq.org/pertol_tech/index.htm*
*المرحله الرابعة فرع المكامن النفطية *
*http://www.uotiq.org/pertol_tech/index.htm*
*المرحله الرابعة فرع تكنلوجيا انتاج النفط *
*http://www.uotiq.org/pertol_tech/index.htm*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 أغسطس 2010)

ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 * رابط محاضرات اساتذة الجامعة التكنلوجية العراقية قسم / الهندسة النفط *


----------



## eng.idc (21 أغسطس 2010)

اين المحاضرات


----------



## د.ابراهيم الجاير (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------

